

Ask HN: Startup company formation contract - andysinclair

We are about to move from the "hobby" stage of our startup to a full fledged company. I am looking for a contract template which we can use to define company ownership, share details etc. I remember seeing somebody posted a link on HN to a great one a few days ago but I can't seem to find it!<p>Sorry to post this on HN, but I would really like to find it again! (if I remember correctly the site it was on was relatively new and the contracts were provided free of charge)
======
HelgeSeetzen
Ask a decent local law firm for a standard partnership or shareholders
agreement. Then ask them to handle the incorporation. Neither activity is very
expensive (<$1k in both cases usually).

You need to do the incorporation steps anyhow and "internet templates" are
never really the best idea for local activities like this (your state/country
might have different rules, your personal situation might have different tax
implications, etc.)

PS: I am not a lawyer nor usually an advocate of massive lawyer spending. But
this is such a key document that messing it up will cause you nothing but
pain.

